# Fram oil filters sudenly have become smaller?



## canadajohn (May 24, 2020)

I've been using a Fram oil filter CH10358 for my car for several years. I just ordered a few on-line from a major automotive store, and the ones that arrived are correctly marked CH10358 but the filters themselves are about two thirds the size of the old ones. Has Fram suddenly started making its filters smaller? Will a smaller one fit where a bigger one has been used before (on my 2009 Pontiac Vibe)?


Thanks
John


(I'd attach a picture of the two boxes but can't figure out how to do that on this site.)


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

1. go advanced> manage attachments>Browse>choose pic>upload>close window
2. that is says it's Fram does not mean it's Fram
3. Manzanilla Olives accountant once noticed that, if they put 2 olives less into a jar - no one will notice - they will save quarter million a year.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's a link.

At the bottom right there's a "" Leave A Message ""

https://www.fram.com/products/consumer-products/oil-filters/

I'm interested in the answer..


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No mechanics use Fram and haven't for years.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I have built more engines because of a fram oil filter collapsing and starving engine of oil. I hate fram. Junk in my book. I use Wix and/or NAPA Gold which is made by WIX and Puralator filters. :vs_cool:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Same problem with my Reese butter cups getting smaller.....:vs_mad:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Giving the customer less has been going on forever. When I was little I could get a 3 musketeer bar for 4¢, then they raised it to a nickel, then it got smaller ..... so I switched to a 3¢ bag of salted peanuts - only had to pick up 3 soda bottles to pay for it.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

mark sr said:


> Giving the customer less has been going on forever. When I was little I could get a 3 musketeer bar for 4¢, then they raised it to a nickel, then it got smaller ..... so I switched to a 3¢ bag of salted peanuts - only had to pick up 3 soda bottles to pay for it.


Watch out, you'll tell everything you know.

Remember Mary Janes for a penny.?


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Its about mass production. Why keep building an obscure low-sales-volume filter when there's a newer application that fits/works? 

Some of the online look-ups for filters (Wix, Baldwin, etc.) list alternate part numbers for different sizes, drain plug, etc.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

When it comes to oil filters, there are better choices than Fram.
Some of the are OE filters.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not some...ALL. 

I don't know of a worse filter than Fram. 

Wix is probably the best of the nationally available filters.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

switch and bait, charge the same, tell them the price has not gone up in 10 years compared to other manufacturer's but reduce the size EVER so slowly, by the end of 3 years your making MUNEY !!!

Candy makers been doing it for years, A Mar's bar in the 70's was twice the size than it is now

P.S

Fram are total garbage, your better off screwing on a empty pot noodle in its place


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

..............


----------

